# Error message "Keyboard error or no keyboard present"



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

My ps/2 keyboard and mouse have been behaving strange for the past month. This seems to stem from when I switched off the mains power to my PC (the switch on the back of the tower) then switched off the power to my surge protected extension lead and then unplugged it from the wall. I did this while the PC was already shut down so presumably this won't have caused me any bother. 

A couple of days later I plugged the surge protector back into the wall, switched this on followed by the switch on the back of the PC tower. At this point the Num Lock, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock lights on the keyboard light up and stay on. I pressed the button on the front of the tower to boot up the PC and it fires up ok, extinguishing the 3 lights on the keyboard, and then stops during the boot up sequence saying "Keyboard error or no keyboard present". Normally when I boot up the PC the 3 keyboard lights flash briefly during the boot up sequence but this did not happen. I powered down the PC then unplugged the keyboard, plugged it back in again and switched the PC on again. It stopped again during boot up "Keyboard error or no keyboard present". I plugged the keyboard into a PC at work and it too said "Keyboard error or no keyboard present".

I plugged a new keyboard into my PC and it booted up ok but when I got to the Windows Log On screen the mouse didn’t work. I powered down and replaced the mouse and the new one worked fine.

Everything appeared to be ok for a week but when I switched on the PC the other day it stopped at boot up again saying "Keyboard error or no keyboard present". I took this keyboard to work and plugged it in to a PC and it too said "Keyboard error or no keyboard present". 

I plugged another (3rd time lucky!) keyboard in at home but the PC still says the same error message. Is my PC doing something to break the keyboards? What can I do to fix this problem?

Any help you can give would be really appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sounds like a faulty m/board,check to see if any of the capacitors or sswollen or leaking


----------

